

EBay Calculator for Android - bmnbug
http://www.spectrl.com/ebaycalculator/
Easily calculate your eBay fees, costs, profit, and maximise your earnings!&#60;p&#62;eBay Calculator is an Android mobile app which provides a convenient, easy-to-understand, detailed breakdown of the eBay and PayPal fee structure, allowing you to make the most of your listings.
======
edge17
that page needs to offer some clues to what it does.... 'above the fold' does
also apply to websites

